# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 29.12.2019 - 05.01.2020

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *11*, суммарный объем: *692* мб Извлечено файлов: *372*, суммарный объем: *1533* мб Признаны легитимными: *173* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *13*, в частности:
 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmon.sys - VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avo, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonfs.sys - VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avn, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\programdata\vkontaktedj\vkontaktedj.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.VKontakteDJ.gen, карантин AB4838E1CD04FAD72B24B4E6BE1061AF c:\users\центровой\appdata\roaming\epicnet inc\cloudnet\cloudnet.exe - HEUR:Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Glupteba.gen, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\users\центровой\appdata\local\temp\csrss\cloudn  et.exe - HEUR:Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Glupteba.gen, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winmonprocessmonitor.s  ys - VHO:Rootkit.Win64.Agent.ayv, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\users\центровой\appdata\local\temp\csrss\schedu  led.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bandit.klm, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\windows\windefender.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjywww, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\windows\rss\csrss.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bandit.kkb, карантин DC17437B103FE88C57511C00DFB89707 c:\windows\system32\themctrl.dll - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic, карантин 54532005A4F5B84CE3265645EFD962D3
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *4*, в частности:
 c:\programdata\vkontaktedj\vkontaktedj.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.VKontakteDJ.gen, карантин AB4838E1CD04FAD72B24B4E6BE1061AF Ожидают классификации: *186*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

